# Quick meal idea's for 18 month old...........



## puddingqueen

Hi there 

I am a full time working mum to Jasmine who is 18 months old.
I work till 5.30pm and we don't get home till about 6pm, does anyone have any quick meal idea's I could try for her for her tea. 

Ideas greatly appreciated.

Many thanks 

Lynn


----------



## littlekitten8

I work full time too. Here are some of the meals James has for his tea...

- scrambled eggs on toast
- cheese omlette
- pasta and sauce
- toast fingers with jam
- fishfingers and chips
- beans on toast
- stir fry

Mostly we eat together unless he is particularly hungry when we get in and cant wait for me to cook. Otherwise we have normal home cooked meals. The ones above are quick, easy and nutricious. Hope this helps.


----------



## moomoo

All the above, also my LO loves Eggy bread x


----------



## kiwimama

chicken nuggets or fish nuggets in pitas with salad
my lo loves tortelleni or ravioli with pasta sauce


----------



## aimee-lou

I must admit to keeping a jar/tub in the cupboard for emergency meals - he has them on toast normally lol. 

Earl is a gannet and will eat virtually anything. His favourites are: 

Mackerel on toast
Scrambled Eggs or omelette
Cheese/Cheese and Marmite on toast
Jacket potato with something on - usually beans lol 
Fish fingers or chicken dippers with potato waffles (usually a friday lol)
Pasta and sauce 
leftovers from dinner - things like lasagne or stew if we've had them the night before then I'll save a portion for his tea the next night
Eggie bread
Crumpets with cheese and marmite

He will pretty much eat anything, and we try to do a lot of slo-cooker type meals so stews and casseroles are good. Sausage casserole in particular is a favourte with him.


----------



## fairy1984

you can buy frozen cod portions that whizz in the microwave and are done in 2 mins. I do that with peas and then something like spagetti hoops for a quick meal

a microwave meal but full of nutrients


----------



## nikkip75

I do a lot of the above and got some great ideas to try myself!

Another one i do is pasta with grated cheese, garden peas and sweetcorn. Eden loves that one!


----------



## Lazy Leo

You can also get really nice haddock, or salmon or cod fishcakes in Tesco. They are 2 in a pack and 2 packs for £2. They take 20 mins in the oven from frozen, less if they are defrosted. I also have come to depend heavily on the birdseye steam fresh frozen veg in the individual bags. 2mins 30 secs in the micro. Georgia loves both of these. 

Skinless sausages as well can be microwaved in a couple of minutes. Alternatively batch of mince or stew, and home made soup are all favourites of mine to have in the freezer.


----------



## rosie272

Totally agree with the individual steamfresh bags of veg, I'm using them most nights usually with an omlette, chicken or fish :) The ones with rice are good as they're a bit more filling.
Pasta with homemade tomato sauce with chicken or veg is good here too, I make a batch of tomato sauces, soup, bolognese etc when I get the chance and freeze it :flower:


----------



## wishingonastar

i either do a lot of the suggestions above and top her up with rice cakes, fruit and yoghurt or i cook something one night then when cool we put it in fridge and i microwave it for dinner the following day so we're eating 'proper' meals but without isabel waiting an hour for it

i also find at the weekend it works to cook up batches of food thats easy to do together like bunging a lasagne, pasta bake and cottage pie in the oven so i can freeze them and take them out the evening before to put in fridge to defrost. with these you can microwave some veg to go with it

also invest in a slow cooker if you can...i just bung ingredients in there in morning, set it on low for 8 hours and then its generally either at eating temp when get home 9 hours later or i just set it on warm setting for a bit before we sit down (and they're great for your sunday joints)


----------



## RaInBoWs

i think the easiest thing is making and freezing meals i do lasagna, stew, fish pie, chicken hotpot. some nights LO has cheesy pasta with peas, cheese on toast, beans on toast, saturday night treat is sausage/fish finger/fish cake with a waffle


----------



## mama2b

Some great ideas on here.

I am the worst cook ever and my savour is pasta and sauce ! I buy the ready made chilled sauces from Tesco and they are fab. Annabelle Karmel has a recipe to make your own which I keep meaning to get my OH to do so there is that option to if you want something homemade.

My LO also loves morrisons kids fish pie. Its the only 'ready meal' he will eat and its only about £1.30.


----------



## Paxton

Kraft Dinner or any type of sandwich - peanut butter + jam, cheese whiz, etc.


----------



## MishC

Fish in butter sause with mash potato
Cottage pie (ready made from Asda) 'Good Stuff'
Spagettii and Sausages
Macaroni cheese


----------



## Szaffi

LO usually has a huge meal in the afternoon in the creche around 3 pm. At home she'll pick little pieces of whatever we eat - but some nights we don't eat together with OH.

I usually cook up vegetable soups in bigger batches and have that with some toast. Also, on the weekend I make food for freezing, stews or chili for example. Bibi is not picky, she's pretty eager to try everything, so if we have meal together she'll just munch with us whatever it is - pasta, couscous, grilled sandwich or a takeaway. But she still has a bottle around 6 pm - so there isn't an actual meal i can fit in between her bottle and her last creche meal.


----------

